# Solved: Boot Camp: After WinXP Install, MacBook mouse/keyboard don't work



## AlexTs (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi everyone! I bought an off-the-shelf Windows XP Professional Full SP2, and it installed onto my Macbook 1.83 Ghz without a hitch. I could boot into windows fine and use the keyboard and mouse BEFORE using the "Mac Driver CD" that the Boot Camp Assistant created. Does anyone know what I need to do differently? 

I have tried a reinstall, but everything locks up at the exact same point: a window appears that says the drivers "do not pass Windows LOGO verification..." I don't think LOGO itself is the problem, but that is the prompt that appears when I can no longer use the keyboard or trackpad. I also cannot use an external USB keyboard or mouse. There is the option to "Continue Anyway" or "STOP installation," but I cannot pick either because no human interfacing devices work. 

Should I just avoid the Mac Driver CD altogether? Thanks!


----------



## macdudenj (Jun 22, 2006)

Did you use the bootcamp 1.1 install? It is the newer one. I am aware of keyboard issues. This is supposed to take care of many issues including sound, keyboard, eject, isight, bluetooth, etc. Here is a video of install if it helps.

http://archive-c01m01.libsyn.com/a3...asts/donmc/SCO0050-BootCamp-640x360-mpeg4.mov


----------



## AlexTs (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks for the .mov; I was using 1.1. Turns out I just wasn't patient enough. My external USB keyboard & mouse worked after the driver (built into Windows XP) loaded - It just took an extremely long time because the Mac Driver installation software *appeared* to stop responding when in fact it was still loading. I'm starting to appreciate that HDD light / noisy processors.


----------

